# how long to smoke a boston butt ??



## stitan06 (Mar 16, 2012)

im gonna smoke a 7lb boston butt on sunday just wondering how long ? hr per lb and at what temp im attempting pulled pork if you have any other tips that would be helpful i would take all ideas into consideration


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 16, 2012)

Give it 1½ - 2 hours per lb. @ 250º. That will give you a little time for a rest in the cooler.

205º IT for pulled pork


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2012)

raptor700 said:


> Give it 1½ - 2 hours per lb. @ 250º. That will give you a little time for a rest in the cooler.
> 
> 205º IT for pulled pork


yep

Joe


----------



## stitan06 (Mar 16, 2012)

ok when should i pull it and put in cooler what temp and time


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 16, 2012)

I would pull at IT of 200º - 205º, Double wrap in foil, wrap with a towel and place in a cooler for 1 hour.


----------



## fyrfyter123 (Mar 16, 2012)

stitan

Look on the smf for Jeffs big mistake on pork shoulder.If you can`t find it he smoked it for six hr.  at 250 double wrapped it in foil then to the oven on 230 till the internal temp.  of 205.Take out of the oven and leave wrapped for two hr. or untill temp. is around 160.The meat will fall off the bone.Keep the juice .I put it in the fridge and when it cooled skimed the fat off and reheated the juice and poured over the pulled meat.Best I ever had.

                                                                 GOOD LUCK

                                                                  FYRFYTER123


----------

